# Connect internet



## geek_nomad (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi my name is Dipesh. i need help in connecting to internet. I have two options. One is mobile 3g and i don't know how to configure ppp.conf and the other option is ethernet controller. any help in connecting either or both will be helpful. 
My 3g provider is BSNL(from India) and my ethernet nic is Brodadcom Netlink Gigabit BCM5787A.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## aragon (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you read the FreeBSD Handbook?

Ask us the (specific) questions it doesn't answer.


----------



## geek_nomad (Jul 18, 2010)

i did read. i'm still not sure how to get both configured.


----------



## mk (Jul 18, 2010)

ethernet is easy to setup. once you install fbsd and configure one nic, you will have playground where you can make experiments with configuring your 3g con.


----------



## geek_nomad (Jul 18, 2010)

the problem is i'm having trouble with configuring my nic.


----------



## mk (Jul 18, 2010)

i don't have crystal ball thus it will be very helpful to describe in detail what problems you encounter.
*ifconfig* is your best friend to setup your nic.


----------



## geek_nomad (Jul 18, 2010)

i get three interfaces with ifconfig. fwe0, fwip0 and lo0.


----------



## mk (Jul 18, 2010)

what't the output of *ifconfig -a*? googling around your card have to be supported by bge(4) driver
fwe0 and fwip0 appears to be ip over firewire..


----------



## geek_nomad (Jul 18, 2010)

i tried using kldload if_bge. but i'm getting an error. and anyhow, its the 3g ppp conf i'm really looking for.. can anyone help me with that?


----------



## mk (Jul 18, 2010)

PPP config for 3G modems


----------



## mk (Jul 18, 2010)

it will be nice to share with us did that help you. thus anybody else can benefit this info.


----------



## geek_nomad (Jul 19, 2010)

its still not working. this is what i entered in my ppp.conf


```
kpn:
 set device /dev/cuaU0
 set speed 384000
 set timeout 0
 set authname a
 set authkey a

 set dial "ABORT BUSY TIMEOUT 2 \
        \"\" \
        AT OK-AT-OK \
        AT+CFUN=1 OK-AT-OK \
        AT+CMEE=2 OK-AT-OK \
        AT+CSQ OK \
        AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"bsnlnet\\\" OK \
        AT+CGACT? OK-AT-OK \
        AT+CGATT? OK \
        AT+CGCLASS? OK \
        AT+COPS? OK \
        ATD*99***1# CONNECT"

 ## Lower the MTU as this seems to make the link more stable for GPRS connections.
 #set mtu maximum 296
 #set mru maximum 296
 set crtscts on
 disable vjcomp
 disable acfcomp
 disable deflate
 disable deflate24
 disable pred1
 disable protocomp
 disable mppe
 disable ipv6cp
 disable lqr
 disable echo
 nat enable yes 
 enable dns
 resolv writable
 set dns 208.67.220.220 208.67.222.222	# openDNS
 set ifaddr 10.1.0.2/0 10.1.0.1/0 255.255.255.255 0.0.0.0
 #add default HISADDR          # See ppp.link*
```


what i get is "chat script failed"


----------

